# black stroller = too hot in summer?



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

By now you all may be realizing that I research everything to death, and that I absolutely love this forum...









I have another question: I'm considering buying a Chicco Liteway stroller for DS (6 months). My favorite is the black one but I'm afraid it will get too hot. It regularly gets into the 90s here in the summer, with fairly high humidity, and where I walk there will be little shade. I'll be using it mainly outside, every day.

Can anyone with a black stroller in a hot climate tell me, is this a problem?

Thanks!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a black stroller. I haven't used it in a hot climate, but I did use it last year when it was around 100 here for a few days and it was fine. I just left the sunshade open to keep the kiddo covered.


----------



## APMama04 (Jun 8, 2010)

all strollers are going to get hot- black or not, especially when it's 90 or above. For extended sun shade, you can get one of those portable protect-a-bub to extend the canopy. I would still get it.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks!

APMama, I never heard of something like that. I will definitely look into it.


----------

